# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Familja apo Dashuria ?

## Veshtrusja

Sikur duhet te zgjidhnit midis familjes dhe te dashurit/dashures, ke do te zgjidhnit?

----------


## Reina

Kjo eshte zgjidhja me e veshtire ne jete qe duhet te besh.. Dhe besoj sinqerisht qe asnjerit mos ti bie. Do votoj se di.. sepse te them te drejten varet nga situata. N.q.f une doja dike me gjith shpirti e dua te ndaj jeten time.. dhe prinderit e mi me bejn te zgjedh sepse ata nuk e duan ate njeri atehere do mendoja se prinderit e mi me duan me kushte..mendoj kjo gje do me vriste jasht mase dhe nuk besoj se do kisha nje jete te bekuar pa prinderit ne jeten time. N.q.f i dashuri ime me thoshte te zgjidhja ate mbi prinderit e mi sepse e zem se ai nuk i do verdall.. dhe atehere une do zgjidhja prinderit e mi ne cast. Keshtu si thash varet.. Une dua ti kem te dy ne jeten time se vetem atehere do kem nje jet te mire e te kompletuar.

----------


## bimba_tenera

veshtire te kthesh pergjigje pa kaluar kete situacion
familja esht importante por po ashtu edhe dashuria
un zgjodha dashurin sepse me kalimin e kohes famiglia si fa 1 abitudine, dhe arrin ta pranoje lidhjen tende..por prap nqs prinderit te duan te lumtur duhet te pranosh ate qe ke zgjedhur ti per te kaluar jeten tende.. ne fund te fundit un do te jetoj me personin e jo familja...

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Zgjodha familjen, sado qe nuk kam rene ne dashur, prap besoj se do zgjidhja familjen sepse jam shume e afer me ta, dhe nuk mund ta hedh posh per nje person tjeter qe e dua...

----------


## polikseni

une per veten time kam zgjedhur dashurin/por kjo sdo thot se nuk i dua familjen.                                                                          
                                                                                                         ________________________________________             SHKODRANJA

----------


## BlEdIi

> _Postuar më parë nga Veshtrusja_ 
> *Sikur duhet te zgjidhnit midis familjes dhe te dashurit/dashures, ke do te zgjidhnit?*


Para shume kohesh kam hapur dhe un nje tem te till ne forumin *Ne kerkim te romances*,por nuk arrita te merja nje pergjigje ashtu si e mendoja un....

Familja per mua eshte gjeja me e shtrenjt ne kete bot,ashtu si dhe dashuria qe eshte lumturia me e shtrenjt.
Nese familja te ve kusht kur ti ke arritur te gjesh dashurin mund te jet dhe gabim por dhe te ket te drejt...varet nga njeriu te cilin ke zgjedhur.Familja asnjehere nuk i do te keqen femijes se vet,prandaj dhe te flet nje fjal me shume.
Pra qe te mos vihesh ne nje pozit te tille duhet dhe te mendohesh mire para se te zgjedhesh.
Ju do thoni se dashuria te verbon,un ju them JO nese ju do te vini dhe *mendjen* ne pune...dhe nese arrini kete nuk do te viheni ne nje pozit te tille ku te arrini te zgjidhni ndermjet familjes dhe dashuris.(nuk po flas per prinder te humbur (nese me lejohet ti quaj te till) qe akoma ecin me kanune...flas per njerez qe kan llogjiken e duhur.

Sa per vete jam i bindur qe familja nuk do me nderhyj ne mes te dashuris sepse e di ne ca rruge jam.

P.s: Nuk votova,do te votoja nese ne nje te vetme do te perfshiheshin te dyja (familja dhe dashuria)

Bledi

----------


## shahisti

une preferoj familjen,pastaj varet  ne c'baza eshte krijuar ajo dashuri.Por sidoqofte une do te thosha  se familja eshte e lidhur me dashurine dhe te dyja nuk do kishin kuptim pa njera tjetren.Perseri une do te thosha familja eshte gjeja me e shtrenjte ashtu sic e tha dhe Bledi me larte.

----------


## bukrie

Per mua familja është gjeja me e shtrejt ne botë, po qe fati, zgjodhe te dashurin e le familjen,ju garantoj se do te zhgenjehsh tërë jeten, se te deri sa te jesh gjallë ju duhet bekim i prindrive atëher nuk eshte zgjidhje dashuri por familja, ata duhet dëgjuar se janë prindrit tanë edhe aq ma shum qe kanë edhe pervoj.
Po zgjodhe te dashurin me pajtimin e familjes ju do te jeni te lumtur e po ashtu edhe i dashuri/e dashura e juaj.

----------


## Bledis Dajti

Per tim secila ka ate rendesine e vet ne jeten e njeriut. Se P.sh. dashuria per familjen ka nje sens te vecante e ndersa dashuria per te dashuren/te dashurin ka tjeter. Keshtu qe po te zgjidhje njeren do t'i thyeje zemren tjetres. Me dhuroje ndjenja te dyjave.

----------


## Bledis Dajti

Per tim secila ka ate rendesine e vet ne jeten e njeriut. Se P.sh. dashuria per familjen ka nje sens te vecante e ndersa dashuria per te dashuren/te dashurin ka tjeter. Keshtu qe po te zgjidhje njeren do t'i thyeje zemren tjetres. Me mire dhuroji ndjenja te dyjave.

----------


## Mina

Familja padyshim qe eshte e shenjte por kur nuk funksionon eshte si i vdekuri qe nuk merr fryme.

----------


## arnaut

Veshtruese, ti gjithmone hap tema interesante por te veshtira per ti dhene nje pergjigjie. 
Edhe ne kete rast nuk mund te japesh nje pergjigjie te plote nqs nuk e ke provuar te jesh ne ate situate. Mgjth kjo gje varet nga mosha, rrethanat, mentaliteti, familja dhe i/e dashura. 
Arsyet qe familja te kundershton ne dashuri jane:
1- Mendojne se partneri nuk eshte ne nivelin tend. Kjo eshte nje gje qe ndodh me shpesh ne moshen e adoleshences dhe jane gabime qe behen nga cdo njeri. Nqs partneri nuk eshte ne nivelin tend (nga ana kulturore) duam apo sduam ta pranojme eshte nje problem qe nqs nuk te duket i vlefshem per tu marre ne konsiderate ne fazen qe te "kane hedhur hi syve" do te shfaqet me vone ne jete. Prandaj me te drejte te paralajmeron per te shmangur vuajtjet e ardhshme. 
2- Arsyeja tjeter eshte mentaliteti i vjeter i familjeve qe te martojne me shkese. Ky, per mendimin tim, eshte nje zakon i vjeter qe duhet zhdukur sepse nuk sjell asnje te mire. Ne nje rast te tille do zgjidhja dashurine mbi familjen (dhe pse familja ime nuk do me vinte nje nje situate te atille). 
Per mua familja eshte gjeja me e shenjte e njeriut dhe nqs te kundershtojne per dicka pergjithesisht e bejne nga eksperienca personale per te evituar gabime te mundshme. Personalisht familja ime ndikon ne cdo vendim qe marr ne jete, nuk mund te marr nje vendim pa u keshilluar me ta njehere. 
Por vjen nje kohe qe femija krijon familjen e tij, dhe zgjidhja perfekte do ishte qe te mbaje te dyja. Jam e bindur se nqs dhe familja dhe femija jane te arsyeshem nuk do te arrinin ne nje dileme te tille. 
Te pershendes!

----------


## bunny

si ne realitet zgjodha familjen edhe ketu po ashtu...:-)
bunny

----------


## Mina

Mendoj se kesaj teme duhej t'i paraprinte nje tjeter teme per ta ndihmuar. Tema qe sugjeroj eshte: C'ESHTE FAMILJA.
Pasi te diskutonim per kete koncept atehere mund te kalonim tek tema per te cilen bashkebisedojme. Disa nuk e kane idene se cfar eshte familja dhe nuk dine ta vleresojne. E keqja qendron ne faktin se disa, krijojne familje dhe i japin vetes pushtetin e pamerituar. Familja eshte projekti me serioz ne jeten e njeriut. Duke shpresuar ne mirkuptim...

----------


## Karamele

Me pelqen shume kjo teme per arsye, se e kam perjetuar ne realitet nje situate si kjo. Dhe mund tju jap pergjigje nga eksperienca ime. Une mendoj se ne kete rast une kisha te beja me dy lloj dashurish, ajo e familjes dhe ajo e te dashurit apo njeriut qe ke prane zemres. Per mendimin tim nuk mund te besh zgjedhje, se cilen dashuri do te zgjidhje sepse nuk i mat dot , dy dashuri te ndryshme, por mund te besh zgjedhjen e te ardhmes. Ne situaten time une zgjodha familjen sepse ashtu erdhen punet. Zgjodha familjen sepese e dija qe ata donin te miren time, dhe e di qe familja nuk do me hidhte kurre poshte, por nje njeri qe e do dhe te do , kur dicka ndodh midis jush ai mund te hedhi poshte se nuk te ka gje. Ky ishte mendimi im , une doja te shkruaja me, po do behej nje histori shume e gjate, prandaj i rash shkurt.
Pershendetje
nga Karamele

----------


## strawberrygirl_

Familja eshte gjeja me e shtrenjte ne bote, dhe pa bekimin e familjes nuk mund te jesh i lumtur.  Ne qofte se zgjedh dashurine me pranimin e familjes athere do te ndjesh nje lumturi dhe nje gezim, sepse pa familja nuk ka kuptim jeta.  Gjithashtu dashuria eshte dicka e shtrenjte, dhe duhen konsideruar shume gjera perpara se te behet vendimi.  Dashuria te verbon, dhe te verbon mire, nuk shikon drejt, sidomos kur je ne vitet e para te adoleshences.  Eshte dicka e thjeshte dhe e komplikuar ne te njejten kohe. Por prinderit, nqse nderhyjne ne mardhenjet tende me te dashurin/dashuren, ata kane nje arsye te vlefshme.  Ndoshta ky njeri qe ti ke zgjedhur eshte nen veten tende, nuk eshte njeri qe prinderit e tu kane menduar qe ti do te zgjidhje, dhe athere fillojne konfliktet.  Por ata asnjehere nuk duan qe femija i tyre te mos jete i lumtur, gjithmone mundohen te na drejtojne ne rrugen e drejte. 
Une kam qene ne kete situate dhe kam zgjedhur familjen, por nuk them dot qe mund te beja te njejten zgjidhje ne qofte se e njejta gje ndodh perseri. Gjithcka varet nga situata.  Kisha me shume per te thene por nuk desha qe te zgjatej shume.
Pershendetje 
strawberrygirl_

----------


## strawberrygirl_

"...a story always sounds clear enough at a distance, but the nearer you get to the scene, the vaguer it becomes".

----------


## kristal

Jeni bere shume interesante per te bere nje dallim mes familjes dhe dashurise.

Keto jane dy gjera te gershetuara mes njera tjetres por ne asnje moment nuk peshon njera me shume se tjetra,e kur i shikon ne hollesi, kane te njejtat vlera, te njejten rendesi,e kush eshte ai apo ajo, qe thote dashuria: duke lene pas dere familjen, qe te ka rritur e te ka mesuar cfare eshte dashuria, duke mos tentuar qe dashuria duhet lene menjane.

Te dyja kane nje vlere si busulla me kahe te ndryshme me baze te perbashket.

kristal

----------


## stiljano

Per mua dashuria eshte e shtrenjte por mos te harrojme qe edhe familja eshte!

NJE DASHURI E GJEN, NJE FAMILJE NUK E GJEN

----------


## Mision

Familja ne zemer dashuria ne shpirt,pra do te zgjedhni te dashuren ama pa zemer do ta zgjedhni dhe e kunderta. Une do preferoja kombinimin.

----------

